# Xhp35 Hi Driver for SUV lights (12v )



## DiscoLight (Feb 2, 2018)

My Fisrt post, be gentle !

Building some 'discreet' long throw driving/spot lamps. I have great short distance HIDs and Halogens, but wish to 'cut the mustard' with some LED long range.

As I want very well defined beam, I have chosen XHP35, coupled with Carclo TIR 26.5mm narrow spot, which basically give a sub 10 degree sharp beam. I will have four of these tucked away in the grille.

Struggling with a Linear single mode driver. Cree says max 1.05A 13W for the XHP, so will settle for 1.0 A for margin of error.

Cooling not an issue due to airflow through grille.

I have found this off the shelf driver, however my Electronics knowledge is limited to Telecommunications, not LEDs (although we see many LEDs in our comms room !)

Only concern is Vin should be 2v higher than Vout, but cars normally run close to 14v anyhow so may not be an issue.

Dimming function, but It will be set to 100% full current anyhow.


http://uk.farnell.com/xp-power/ldu1...s/led-power-supplies/dc-dc-led-power-supplies

If link doesn't work, its this;

_Hotlinked Image Removed (Rule 3)_
Product Range:LDU14 SeriesOutput Power Max:14WOutput Voltage Max:14VOutput Current:1ADimming Control Type:Analogue, PWMDC / DC Converter Mounting:Through HoleDC / DC Converter Output Type:AdjustableInput Voltage Min:7VInput Voltage Max:16VApprovals & Standards:-

InputInput Voltage • 7-16 VDCInput Filter • CapacitorInput Surge • 20 VDC for 0.5 sOutputOutput Voltage • See tables(Vin must be at least 2 V greater than Vout)Output Current • See tablesOutput Current Trim • 25-100%Output Current • See tablesAccuracyRipple & Noise • See tables,measured with 20 MHz bandwidthShort Circuit Protection • Current is limited to the rated outputTemperature • ±0.03%/°C maxCoefficientRemote On/Off • On = 0.3-1.25 V or open circuitOff = ≤0.15 V (applied to control pin)Quiescent input current is 25 µA max,Remote On/Off Signal • 1 mA maxCurrentDimmingPWMOutput Current Range • 25% to 100%Operating Frequency • 1 kHz maxOn Time • 200 ns minOff Time • 200 ns minAmplitude • 1.25 V maxDC Voltage ControlOutput Current Range • 25% to 100%Control Input • 0.3 to 1.25 V maxVariable ResistorOutput Current Range • 25% to 100%

Will this work ?


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Feb 2, 2018)

You didn't read the sticky: Which talks about homemade vehicle lighting, nor did you read CPF Rule #3, as you hotlinked an image.

Homemade "driving lights" (auxiliary high beam lamps) are a violation of CPF Rule 11.


----------

